

Is there a Hackers News like thread just for Rails topics? - jhorsch

I&#x27;d like to see a thread filtered for just Rails topics, news, and best practices
======
Seich
How about r/rubyonrails?
[http://www.reddit.com/r/rubyonrails/](http://www.reddit.com/r/rubyonrails/)

~~~
jhorsch
I continue to underestimate the power of reddit

